# Thanks for the Sunday night Chat :)



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Just wanted to say that I really enjoyed chatting with everyone tonight.Eric, sorry I missed saying goodbye to you. If I don't chat with you before May 1st I'll let you know how it went with the CBT and what she had to say.AZ, be sure to keep in touch.It's so nice to know that I have such supportive friends, it's like another incentive to keep improving so I can share my good news (or have a place to come vent when I have a bad day). Thanks guys


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Shyra, I am glad you joined us in chat and let us know how it goes for you and what the CBT therapist says.Remember Dr Bolen's book its excellent.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi All,I'm still struggling with Yahoo to get in!!Progressing slowly







One day soonBest RegardsMike


----------

